# expat living in delhi



## nj31delhi

Any expat living in delhi...please comment.. I have to interact with expats living in delhi for my college internship... Have to ask Few questions and wont take much time...it would be of great help!


----------



## jan Harvey

I am also awaiting ........


----------

